# New Wash Mitt



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

After a new wash mitt along with some other bits before Christmas.

Any recommendations? Currently have a Megs Wool Mitt which is abit tired.

Cheers.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Incredimitt from Microfibre Madness.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Either Dooka wash pad or the Microfibre madness incredimitt.

Can't go wrong with either of them IMO.

Personally I prefer the madness mitt, as i like mitts over pads.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka pad

Best wash media going by far imo


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Microfibre Madness Incredisponge :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carpro or flexipads wool mitt.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Carpro


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Microfibre madness incredimitt without question!:thumb:


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

dooka pad nothing else comes close!!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Dooka wash pad


----------



## Craig1985 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dooka, it's leagues ahead of almost everything else and holds a ton of water


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Definitely the dooka pad


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dooka simple as that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Microfiber madness inredipad


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Dooka wash pad


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Dooka all the way, also have a Wo Wo wheel mitt and its great!


----------



## Weepiglet (Aug 19, 2015)

For the wealthy these are fine and I'd love to be able to afford to pay £20 for a wash mitt....I don't even spend £20 on a mitt for washing myself  I simply use a Halfords mitt which cost about £4 or keep checking offers of microfibre mitts in the pound shops!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol wealthy

Not so much the cost but why buy replacement after replacement of inferior products when one Dooka will outlast them all


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a Dooka wash pad, Wo-Wo Lambswool mitt, Halfords sheepskin mitt and I've ordered a Microfibre Madness incredipad last night from Polished Bliss.

The Dooka pad is very good and the service is excellent. The only thing I would say is to be a little careful when drying it. I left it in the airing cupboard to dry and it did go on the stiff side....and the pad! Bum! Bum!. 
It did soften up when I used it again but I'm not 100% sure it was as soft or as absorbent. I think I might just be a tad paranoid. Don't let that put you off, it's still the best I've tried.

The Wo-Wo wash pad is excellent quality and very soft, great service too.

The Halford's mitt is great for the money tbh. It was the first mitt I bought and it's now been relegated to the wheels but it does a fine job.

Looking forward to trying out the incredipad once the weather plays ball.


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

What size Dooka Wash pad are people using?


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

I used my large dooka pad today for the first time and wow can't believe I didn't buy one sooner won't be using anything else now


----------



## seabrook132 (Aug 17, 2010)

WoWo Lambswool Mitt - Fantastic quality, soft and comes with a mesh drying bag which is a great idea I think. Always used a wash pad before but this has turned me back to mitts.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i dont use mitts and such but i have just bought a gtechniq wm2 mitt for someone as a christmas present. i hope its decent  seems to look the same as the microfiber madness incredimitt.


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Yesterday was the first time I used my new Microfibre Madness Incredimitt. It holds a HUGE amount of water. This was the first time I actually had to think about how many times I was dunking it back in the buckets because my shampoo solution was running out fast. Expensive, but I can see why.


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Have to save up for a dooka or incredimitt it seems....


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Lambswool wash & polish mitts from sheepskin shop for me.
Comes in a pack of two, I use one for washing and the other for a final buffing after waxing.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

andyedge said:


> Lambswool wash & polish mitts from sheepskin shop for me.
> Comes in a pack of two, I use one for washing and the other for a final buffing after waxing.


They are top quality sheepskin mitts :thumb: Some places sell "lambswool" mitts which are lambswool stuck to a backing material - which tends to fall of in clumps. Sheepskin is much more robust.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone has experience with Gtechniq wash mitt and Dodo's sponge? Is Gtechniq wash mitt it as good as Incredimitt?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cons91 said:


> Anyone has experience with Gtechniq wash mitt and Dodo's sponge? Is Gtechniq wash mitt it as good as Incredimitt?


I have the Gtechniq mitt. From reading reviews I'm led to belive they might be the same just a different colour


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Cons91 said:


> Anyone has experience with Gtechniq wash mitt and Dodo's sponge? Is Gtechniq wash mitt it as good as Incredimitt?


I have DJ SN sponge, it's great softest sponge I have ever touched . It's white and rinses super easy , so you can see when there is grit on it and just rinse it. Few days ago I bought Gyeon Smoothie which I belive is same as Gtechniq WM2, and maybe incredimitt , it really looks solid and well made, will see how good it is when I use it for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Carpro is a nice mitt. Soaks up alot of water and is very soft.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Incredisponge from microfibre madness!


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

J306TD said:


> I have the Gtechniq mitt. From reading reviews I'm led to belive they might be the same just a different colour


Yes, they look kinda similar. Chances are they perform the same then. That's nice


FallenAngel said:


> I have DJ SN sponge, it's great softest sponge I have ever touched . It's white and rinses super easy , so you can see when there is grit on it and just rinse it. Few days ago I bought Gyeon Smoothie which I belive is same as Gtechniq WM2, and maybe incredimitt , it really looks solid and well made, will see how good it is when I use it for the first time in a few weeks.


I've read good things about DJ's sponge. Looks like this is another detailing product I must have


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Used microfibre madness increimitt for the first time last weekend and really liked it.


----------



## 4StringBass (Nov 23, 2015)

J306TD said:


> I have the Gtechniq mitt. From reading reviews I'm led to belive they might be the same just a different colour


I'm on my second Meguires one as the bug scraper on the back is brilliant but I'll be trying the Gtechniq one this time


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> I've got a Dooka wash pad, Wo-Wo Lambswool mitt, Halfords sheepskin mitt and I've ordered a Microfibre Madness incredipad last night from Polished Bliss.
> 
> The Dooka pad is very good and the service is excellent. The only thing I would say is to be a little careful when drying it. I left it in the airing cupboard to dry and it did go on the stiff side....and the pad! Bum! Bum!.
> It did soften up when I used it again but I'm not 100% sure it was as soft or as absorbent. I think I might just be a tad paranoid. Don't let that put you off, it's still the best I've tried.
> ...


How do you dry your mitts to avoid this?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I now rinse my mitts under warm water then pop them in the washing machine on a 10 minute spin circle and leave them to air dry in the lounge. They come out lovely and soft.

I've used the Microfibre Madness Incredipad a couple of times (since writing the above post) and really don't rate it at all. Buy or stick with the Dooka pad. I've used it a few times since posting the above post and it's still bang on, nothing comes close. I'm going to be ordering another pad and wheel mitt from Dooka in the coming weeks....Only because I want a grey one.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got a carpro mitt, it goes I'm the washer on a cool rinse cycle then is left to air dry. Think it's getting on for 2 years old now.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wookie Fist


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Want happened to the grout sponge


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Incredimitt on santas list - fingers crossed


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Have both the Microfibre Madness Incredisponge and Incredipad, both hold a lot of water and seem kind to the paint. Proven to be durable and seems to be easy to rinse through and wash out. I'd like to try another 'sponge' shape mitt though to compare, but I think they are great and reasonably priced.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

How are people holding the Dooka wash pads? I'd be worried that I was putting too much pressure as I wiped and would be worried about dropping it on the floor, which is why I tend to prefer mitts.

What's so good about the Dooka pads though? Just very soft?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I don’t really hold the pad as such. I tend to guide it across the bodywork without any pressure. It holds so much fluid that you don’t need to put any pressure on it. I can understand your reluctance to change to a pad instead of a mitt for fear of dropping it. I use a Wo-Wo wash mitt for the lower part of the car. If you fancy a new wash mitt, you can’t go wrong the Wo-Wo ones.

The main selling points for me is the Dooka is very soft and it holds loads of fluid….Plus the service from Dooka is excellent.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the reply. Holding lots of fluid actually puts my off. I have the Yeti's fist and find that it just sucks up the whole bucket, which isn't really a good thing, as you end up having to refill the bucket multiple times.

Even just lying the wet pad on the bodywork and pushing it around surely just causes surface dirt to get moved around on the surface of the paint?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply. Holding lots of fluid actually puts my off. I have the Yeti's fist and find that it just sucks up the whole bucket, which isn't really a good thing, as you end up having to refill the bucket multiple times.
> 
> Even just lying the wet pad on the bodywork and pushing it around surely just causes surface dirt to get moved around on the surface of the paint?


When I say it 'holds' a lot water, it does release it too.

*Even just lying the wet pad on the bodywork and pushing it around surely just causes surface dirt to get moved around on the surface of the paint?*

Not if you rinse your pad out regularly. Aren't you going to get the same problem with a wash mitt if you use the same process?

I know they (Dooka) seem expensive but all I can say is try one. Proof is in the pudding, as they say.

BTW: I'm not on commisson for Dooka.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmass said:


> When I say it 'holds' a lot water, it does release it too.
> 
> *Even just lying the wet pad on the bodywork and pushing it around surely just causes surface dirt to get moved around on the surface of the paint?*
> 
> ...


Precisely

Unlike things like woolie fist which are just far too heavy etc. If put money on the Dooka taking the most abuse and lasting the longest tbh

Not a lot in the long run


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just recd new dooka pad.After a long chat the owner sent me a free small pad and sweets.What a legend ,best wash pad hands down.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

It's not a money thing, it's more a case of not being able to put my hand in it. With a mitt I'm unlikely to drop it and I can actually hover my hand over the surface of the paint so the mitt just lightly touches and doesn't push down on the dirt. Sure, I rinse it a lot, but again that's easier because it's on my hand so I can lift it away more easily.

Shame Dooka don't do a mitt, other than the little wheel one, obviously.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll second a dooka, just wished I'd plumped for one sooner
Used a MM Incredisponge for ages, and although it was great, the dooka is just so much thicker, holds way more water and is more versatile in tighter spots

I hate putting my hand in a mitt, so a pad/grabby thing is best for me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> It's not a money thing, it's more a case of not being able to put my hand in it. With a mitt I'm unlikely to drop it and I can actually hover my hand over the surface of the paint so the mitt just lightly touches and doesn't push down on the dirt. Sure, I rinse it a lot, but again that's easier because it's on my hand so I can lift it away more easily.
> 
> Shame Dooka don't do a mitt, other than the little wheel one, obviously.


You say that and that's what everyone thinks until they try it, I'm the clumsiest person even yet I've never dropped it. If you let go it'll actually stick to the panel more often than not


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just get a dooka


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, that's a lot of glowing recommendations! I'll look more into it.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I did buy the Microfibre Madness Incredipad to see what all the fuss was about. People tend to recommend either the Incredipads/mitts or Dooka pad. I tried the Incredipad and wasn’t impressed at all. It was very stiff, small and didn’t hold much fluid at all. I know it’s down to personal preference but I really can’t see why people rate them.


----------

